# ASUS Eee Pad Transformer TF101- partition editor?



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

so i am kind of intrigued by this tablet
with the keyboard, i am able to attach usb drives to it and use it as a netbook type device
but i have no experience with android devices so i have a few questions
i understand that with androids, you can gain root access without any hacking of your device which i really like
so does that mean if i hook up a hard drive to this device i could use terminal to format my external hard drive and perhaps even create a bootable linux usb?
or does root acces only give me a file manager type thing?
i dont know if i made much sense haha but any thoughts are appreciated


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

sorry I havent tried one or seen one before, I will still try and help you with your questions.

Is this the type of keyboard you were looking at buying for the tablet:

http://www.bestdealscomputers.net/w...Pad-Transformer-TF101-great-featureTablet.jpg

With access to the root of the device, it is a process called *Rooting*, google will be able to help you do that.


----------

